# LOOK 585 - Origin vs Optimum - side by side tests, anyone??



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever test-ridden a 585 Origin and Optimum and compared how they ride and feel?

Appreciate any info if you have.

Thanks,

TV


----------

